# i "merci"?



## ursu-lab

Hola, m'acabo d'assabentar que "merci" no surt a cap diccionari i només s'accepta "mercès" que em pensava que era una forma diguem-ne antiga. 
Fa prou anys que visc a Catalunya i mai ningú no m'ha contestat "mercès", sinò que sempre he sentit "merci", sobretot a Barcelona i a Girona (capital i Empordà), pronunciat "mèrci". A la resta del País no m'he fixat mai. 
Allò que no acabo d'entendre és per què no surt als diccionaris "merci" si, pel que sembla, és aquesta la paraula que es fa servir al carrer i no em sembla cap barbarisme com per ex. "barcu" o "puestu". Només perquè recorda el francès?

Al racó-català he trobat comentaris com "La major part dels cops dic "merci", "gràcies" ho dic menys sovint. L'any passat, però, vaig haver de preparar un simulacre d'entrevista de feina i la mestra d'aquella assignatura em va dir que no havia de dir "merci" perquè era més col·loquial, és a dir, que sonava menys formal" o d'altres com "Jo sé que és incorrecte però tinc la costum de dir merci i per molt que m'hi esforço no ho puc evitar".

Hi ha una explicació lògica?


----------



## Dixie!

ursu-lab said:


> Al racó-català he trobat comentaris com "La major part dels cops dic "merci", "gràcies" ho dic menys sovint. L'any passat, però, vaig haver de preparar un simulacre d'entrevista de feina i la mestra d'aquella assignatura em va dir que no havia de dir "merci" perquè era més col·loquial, és a dir, que sonava menys formal" o d'altres com "Jo sé que és incorrecte però tinc la costum de dir merci i per molt que m'hi esforço no ho puc evitar".



Jo també vaig participar en aquell fil al Racó. Hi ha parts de Catalunya on s'utilitza _merci_, i d'altres on sona més forçat. Jo sóc de les Terres de l'Ebre i aquí sempre hem dit _gràcies_. De totes maneres tal com, diu la professora, _merci_ és més col·loquial i jo no ho posaria en un text formal.


----------



## ursu-lab

D'acord, però allò que m'estranya és que gairebé ningú en canvi fa servir "mercès" (als últims 15 anys viscuts aquí no l'he sentit mai...) i, tot i així, es considera el mot més genuí. Ho trobo una mica contradictori, no? Crec que un petit racó al diccionari s'ho mereixeria, si més no amb una entrada com a forma col·loquial.


----------



## Jpriest

Hola

La paraula "mersi" diria que es una mena d'abreujar "mercès" col·loquialment parlant. Encara que no s'escolti quasi mai, només la gent gran l'utilitza i molt poc, com "l'arreveure", "l'adéu-siau" i el "Déu vos guard". És més propi de la gent gran fer ús d'aquestes paraules i encara que ho utilitzin molt poc per ser antigues ho vaig escoltar més d'una vegada al metge i al mercat, però no deixa de ser estrany escoltar-lo.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jpriest said:


> Hola
> 
> La paraula "mersi" diria que es una mena d'abreujar "mercès" col·loquialment parlant. Encara que no s'escolti quasi mai, només la gent gran l'utilitza i molt poc, com "l'arreveure", "l'adéu-siau" i el "Déu vos guard". És més propi de la gent gran fer ús d'aquestes paraules i encara que ho utilitzin molt poc per ser antigues ho vaig escoltar més d'una vegada al metge i al mercat, però no deixa de ser estrany escoltar-lo.



Home, jo dic "merci" força sovint (i adolescent, no sóc; però gran, gran tampoc!). Tinc la sensació, però, que hi ha força variació individual. Per exemple, els meus pares són aproximadament de la mateixa edat i de la mateixa zona: el meu pare no diu mai "merci" i la meva mare, en canvi, ho diu molt.


----------



## panjabigator

Potser t'interessarien aquests fils.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=233338&highlight=merci

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1587530&highlight=merci


----------



## ursu-lab

Moltes gràcies. 
Després de llegir-los n'he tret la conclusió que tot plegat és una mica absurd: s'introdueixen locucions com "salt de pont" al diccionari normatiu, o fins i tot mots amb una grafia inventada i totalment ridículs com gintònic -el súmmum del ridícul!-,  i es neguen a posar-hi "merci" que, i això és un fet, fa servir la meitat de la població catalana. L'altra meitat diu "gràcies". 
Ningú diu "mercès", perquè sembla de l'any de la pera, però aquesta forma hi és perquè segons alguns és més "genuí".


----------



## ampurdan

Moltíssima gent diu "bueno" o "buenu" i no per això aquesta expressió ha trobat cabuda als diccionaris normatius. No dic que no s'hagi d'acceptar "merci", jo la faig servir ben sovint, però també faig servir bastants barbarismes sense cap ànim que formin part de l'idioma. Tampoc dic que "merci" sigui un barbarisme (a mi m'ho sembla, però potser vaig equivocat).

La única cosa que vull assenyalar és que no tot el que diu la gent té cabuda en un diccionari normatiu. Això sí, trobo que en un bon diccionari descriptiu, així com en els diccionarios bilingües, sens dubte s'hauria d'incloure aquesta paraula amb la corresponent indicació de registre.


----------



## ursu-lab

ampurdan said:


> en un bon diccionari descriptiu, així com en els diccionarios bilingües, sens dubte s'hauria d'incloure aquesta paraula amb la corresponent indicació de registre.



Merci no crec que tingui la mateixa evidència de barbarisme, com "buenu" (amb un diftong que en català no existeix) o "puestu", i segur en té menys que un "gintònic" escrit tot junt i amb accent.  Almenys com a ús col·loquial, jo també considero que un bon diccionari l'hauria d'incloure. Si la decisió de considerar-lo un barbarisme deriva només del fet que en francès hi ha la mateixa paraula amb accent diferent, llavors també haurien de desaparèixer dels diccionaris catalans milers de paraules d'origen francès o italià. O de l'anglès, com màrqueting amb el sufix anglès -íng (inventant-se un _mercatatge _"genuí català"). Per ex. una locució com "a dojo" que aparentment pot semblar catalaníssima en realitat és genovès...


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> Hola, m'acabo d'assabentar que "merci" no surt a cap diccionari i només s'accepta "mercès" que em pensava que era una forma diguem-ne antiga.
> Fa prou anys que visc a Catalunya i mai ningú no m'ha contestat "mercès", sinò que sempre he sentit "merci", sobretot a Barcelona i a Girona (capital i Empordà), pronunciat "mèrci". A la resta del País no m'he fixat mai.
> Allò que no acabo d'entendre és per què no surt als diccionaris "merci" si, pel que sembla, és aquesta la paraula que es fa servir al carrer i no em sembla cap barbarisme com per ex. "barcu" o "puestu". Només perquè recorda el francès?
> 
> Al racó-català he trobat comentaris com "La major part dels cops dic "merci", "gràcies" ho dic menys sovint. L'any passat, però, vaig haver de preparar un simulacre d'entrevista de feina i la mestra d'aquella assignatura em va dir que no havia de dir "merci" perquè era més col·loquial, és a dir, que sonava menys formal" o d'altres com "Jo sé que és incorrecte però tinc la costum de dir merci i per molt que m'hi esforço no ho puc evitar".
> 
> Hi ha una explicació lògica?


 
Hola. 

Jo crec que "merci" és una moda del ultims anys. Cuand jo era petita no es deia.
Perdonin el errors. El meu catalá és terrible. Ho sé.

Momo2


----------



## ursu-lab

Hola Momo, els meus "últims anys" a Catalunya ja són 20, no em semblen pocs 20 anys de merci i cap ni un de "mercès"...


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> Hola Momo, els meus "últims anys" a Catalunya ja són 20, no em semblen pocs 20 anys de merci i cap ni un de "mercès"...


 
Fa 20 anys encara no es deia "merci". Faltava poc però encara no es deia.
Jo vaig veure "mercès" al rebedor d'un hotel en Barcelona.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  M'agrada la paraula "merci" però entenc perquè no la posen en el diccionari.  El català té dues paraules autènticas "gràcies" i "mercès", i per tant no necessita aquest gallicisme.  De la mateixa manera, no necessita "ciao", ni "bye"... i clar, "buenu" i "puestu", i molts altres mots...  Les persones que escriuen els diccionaris solen ser puristes i accepten tan sols els extrangerismes que expressen idees noves i útiles... potser, la tecnologia moderna, etc... Probablement és important que algú decideixi de proteger la puresa de la llengua, encara més si es minoritaria. Però, si parlem de la llengua de tots els dies, de les cases i del carrer, cada u pot fer servir les paraules i les expressions que volgui.... gallicismes, italianismes, anglicismes, hispanismes...  A mi poc m'importa, diré i escriuré "merci" i altres tants barbarismes.  "Merci" està utilitzat i comprès tot arreu i no hi ha cap problema.  A reveure!


----------



## ryba

Jpriest said:


> La paraula "mersi" diria que es una mena d'abreujar "mercès" col·loquialment parlant.



He parlat amb una professora de català que troba molt probable que el _merci_ sigui més aviat una evolució del _mercès_ que no pas un gal.licisme. Sia com sia, no té tota la funcionalitat del _mercès_...


avellanainphilly said:


> Curiosament no es diu "moltes mercis". I en canvi, sí que es diu "moltes gràcies" i "moltes mercès".



...una defectivitat* que podria indicar que sí que és un manlleu (no forçadament, però podria ser-ne un indici).

En tot cas, ja sigui un manlleu o una derivació defectiva del _mercès_, no s'ha lexicalitzat totalment en la llengua ja que, que jo sàpiga almenys, tampoc no es diu "merci molt" o "merci bé" (cf. occità _mercés plan_) i, per tant, és incapaç de substituir _gràcies_ i _mercès_ a tots els nivells.


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> ...una defectivitat que podria indicar que sí que és un manlleu (no forçadament, però podria ser-ne un indici).


Per si ho llegeix un parlant no-nadiu, aclareixo que l'ús que he fet de _forçadament_ en aquesta frase no és correcte (se'n ha parlat ací: forçadament).

Records.


----------



## elMagnate

ursu-lab said:


> Merci no crec que tingui la mateixa evidència de barbarisme, com "buenu" (amb un diftong que en català no existeix) o "puestu", i segur en té menys que un "gintònic" escrit tot junt i amb accent.  Almenys com a ús col·loquial, jo també considero que un bon diccionari l'hauria d'incloure. Si la decisió de considerar-lo un barbarisme deriva només del fet que en francès hi ha la mateixa paraula amb accent diferent, llavors també haurien de desaparèixer dels diccionaris catalans milers de paraules d'origen francès o italià. O de l'anglès, com màrqueting amb el sufix anglès -íng (inventant-se un _mercatatge _"genuí català"). Per ex. una locució com "a dojo" que aparentment pot semblar catalaníssima en realitat és genovès...



I tu com dius "cauen" o "viuen". Ca-u-en, vi-u-en. Per a la teua informació eixe diftong es tan català com el de Diu.


----------

